# NEW Marc Jacobs Daisy



## liv (Sep 2, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to test it yet, but the bottle is so adorable, and the backstory that I read in a magazine (Glamour I think) said that Marc based it off of Daisy Buchanan from the Great Gatsby, which happens to be one of my favorite books ever.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## claresauntie (Sep 2, 2007)

It smells AMAZING.


----------



## liv (Sep 2, 2007)

Can you describe it a bit?  I love the original MJ for Her, do you think I would like this as well?  I've heard it compared to Clinique Happy (which I HATE, too citrusy and dirty smelling on me), which I really hope is wrong.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 22, 2007)

I gave it a sniff and on the paper strip it reminded me of J'adore for some reason.  It's very sweet and floral.  It didn't repulse me, but I did not care for it.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2007)

I LOVE it!  I just got a sample at Macy's.  I really like florals so this one is right up my alley.  I would not compare it to Clinique's Happy at all.  I have several perfumes that I alternate between.  Right now I switch between Hermes' Rose Ikebana, Pure Tiffany by Tiffany & Co., and Donna Karan's Cashmere Mist.  I will definitely be adding Marc Jacobs' Daisy to my collection.  If you like a light floral scent give this one a try.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 29, 2007)

meh.. i bought it and gave it to my sister.. it's way too light for my liking.. ya i know it's an EDT but the scent fades WAY too quickly for my liking..


----------



## aziajs (Sep 30, 2007)

I really like it.  It goes on light and airy and kind of dries to be a little more sexy and mature.


----------



## liv (Oct 4, 2007)

Smelled it several times now, and it really works with my chemistry, and I've been wanting a fall-back everyday perfume for a while.  

I think I have to have it!


----------



## makeba (Oct 7, 2007)

i like this scent a lot but it doesnt have any staying power on me. It would cost me to much to buy the lotion and perfume and still have it not stick around for awhile but nonetheless it is a nice scent.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks... I will have to check it out.  I love Marc Jacobs.


----------



## piperbaby (Oct 8, 2007)

you can get a free sample here....

http://www.daisymarcjacobs.com/us/


----------



## liv (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piperbaby* 

 
_you can get a free sample here....

http://www.daisymarcjacobs.com/us/_

 
Just so everyone knows...I did fill that out once I heard about it coming out (back in an August or Sept issue of a mag), and all you get is a peel-open scent strip, NOT a mini vial.  Unless of course they changed it, but I was so disappointed.  =[


----------



## Jot (Oct 8, 2007)

ohh i'm really liking this perfume at the mo and thinking of adding it to my christmas list


----------



## threelittlebirds (Oct 11, 2007)

I tried this for the first time today.  Initially, it was very pleasant but I forgot to smell it again after some time had passed and I took a shower, washing it off.  Maybe that is a sign that it wasn't very memorable for me...lol.  It smelled a little like Gucci Envy Me 2 for me.

I just realized I am terrible at describing scents and I have no idea how to explain this smell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will probably try it again though, and on a scale of 1-10, I give it a 6.5.


----------



## SELFstyled (Oct 12, 2007)

I got this a month ago & fell in love. It's a really LIGHT floral, which is great as I'm not a fan of florals to begin with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Staying power is good on me. I spray it before I leave for work & it's still there when I get home.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 20, 2007)

i love love love this scent but i wish it had more staying power!


----------



## courters (Oct 25, 2007)

I looove this scent.  Actually wearing it right now.  I don't have any problems with staying power, but usually scents stick around well for me.  Maybe it's the dry skin?

However, I think the bottle is FUGLY with a capital F.  I'm getting a bottle for Christmas (from my mom) and my husband and I are already trying to devise ways to pry the ugly daises off the lid.


----------



## .k. (Oct 26, 2007)

i love it! smells niceeeee! and i happen to like the bottle...


----------



## noturavgurl (Nov 7, 2007)

the scent is very fresh..kinda like grass and there's also floral tones, not very sweet though. it's def more light and fresh. when it starts to fade away, the scent reminds me of d&g light blue. unfortunately the perfume doesn't last very long on me... and i don't wanna o.d. on it so i carry the sample vial in my purse. can't wait to rip open the full size one though! i <3 it!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll have to try this. I love florals. Any other suggestions for great florals would be appreciated. I love the smell of lilac, if any of you know a fragrance with a lilac scent. Thanks


----------



## User49 (Nov 8, 2007)

Too flowery for me, but the bottle is cute.


----------



## nextcontestant (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought the Daisy solid perfume ring as it reminds me of my childhood when I had a daisy necklace with solid perfume in it.  Although the daisies look quite different but still makes me nostalgic.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courters* 

 
_I looove this scent.  Actually wearing it right now.  I don't have any problems with staying power, but usually scents stick around well for me.  Maybe it's the dry skin?

However, I think the bottle is FUGLY with a capital F.  I'm getting a bottle for Christmas (from my mom) and my husband and I are already trying to devise ways to pry the ugly daises off the lid. _

 
I love this scent, got a nice sample vial from Sephora when I told the gals there my preference for light, green florals [Love Burberry London, Marilyn MIglin Destiny and Pheromone & Chanel No 5]. She gave me the most generous sample of Daisy and a new one by Armani. I love them both but will probably go with the Armani because I can't stand that cheap looking plastic flower on the bottle, yuch!


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

I cant stand this perfume... found it horribly bitter and it gave me a thundering headache almost as immediately as I smelled the blasted thing... no sale!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

I really love this perfume! Do they even sell this anymore? But yeah..I got my bottle like the summer it came out..still haven't finished it. I think I'm only half way...or so.. since I only use it in the summer. But I LOVE this stuff and I hate the new Lola scent.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2011)

i just got this for my birthday! i got it from my best guy friend (who i'd secretly love to make more than a friend)...and i trust his judgements, so he likes it, I LOVE IT!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new version of Daisy yet?

	http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P281424&om_mmc=GoogleBase&_requestid=42976&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=1317635


----------



## NellyOg (May 8, 2014)

Hi Loves!
  Have you heard about the latest MJ daisy?? Is called *"Daisy Dream". *Does someone already have it? Here is the image of the bottle: http://fashionbi.com/newspaper/marc-jacobs-new-daisy


----------



## Debbs (May 8, 2014)

This is my new love! Smells awesome


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

enjoy Debbs


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been loving daisy dream lately always get complimented on it


----------



## bonvivant (Jan 22, 2015)

I love this scent! I think it's the best out of all the daisies


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 30, 2015)

Recently purchased Daisy eau so fresh, and while I like it, afte sampling Daisy yesterday, I wish I wouldve bought it instead! Theyre similar, but Daisy is warmer/softer to me


----------



## itskathleeeen (Feb 2, 2015)

I just bought Daisy Sorbet and it smells AMAZING! I believe it's limited edition so check it out soon! ️️️


----------



## beautycool (May 16, 2015)

Debbs said:


> This is my new love! Smells awesome


  Omg I have this I bought last year when I worked with perfumes   Ilove them all And the new daisy with the white daiseys on the blue bottle is lovely  It smells great I not bought it yet but it's on my list ))


----------

